# ARR! My electricity bill doubled!



## StimiLove (Jun 14, 2012)

This time last year i did not own reptiles. This year i have 3 ceramic heat emiters running 24-7 and 2 UV lights running in the day.
My bill has doubled compared to this time last year.
Do ceramic heat globes suck THAT much power up!?!?!!?
I only have 3!


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jun 14, 2012)

Quite obviously, yes.


----------



## No-two (Jun 14, 2012)

I doubt it.


----------



## Sinners121 (Jun 14, 2012)

plus w.a's rising power bill yes


----------



## StimiLove (Jun 14, 2012)

the thing is, i am not running anything different in the house (appart from the reptiles) since last year. No new TV's, heating etc etc...nothing in my life has changed - except for the heat lamps. So i can't pin point it to anything else.
I know they chew power, but i didn't think 3 globes would make such an impact.


----------



## Snowman (Jun 14, 2012)

Been using the oven, dishwasher, dryer, tv, microwave, washing machine etc more? Maybe Lucy is old enough watch tv now and such...


----------



## Defective (Jun 14, 2012)

change to globes and have heat mats for summer....75watt globes and a 7watt heat mat...


----------



## Snowman (Jun 14, 2012)

The drug lab next door has probably tapped your mains.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Put the wattages up, takes about 1min to figure out how much they cost to run


----------



## Kc_read (Jun 14, 2012)

mine wasnt that expensive and i have 2 heat globes 2 uvs and a water heater, plus the led tubes to light the enclosures.
I used approximatly $3.15 a day and that also had my pc running continuosly aswell


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thats a bit strange, shouldnt be that much, no new appliances? My bill slowly doubled but it took quite a lot of fish and reptile tanks, then I got solar and now Im trying to double it again lol....

Tumbleweed- I have noticed your really positive comments are doing well with the whole making friends thing.....


----------



## Snowman (Jun 14, 2012)

My pc's and tv's chew through power. I need to change over to led tv.


----------



## Sinners121 (Jun 14, 2012)

Snowman said:


> My pc's and tv's chew through power. I need to change over to led tv.


excuse to get a bigger tv?


----------



## Marzzy (Jun 14, 2012)

This is exactly what I'm worried about but I think it was more I had oil heaters running all the time. 

Turn off everything at the wall after using it.

If your on electricity stop showering or don't shower as much.

Gas heating 
Gas water heater
Gas cooktop/oven

Change light bulbs to power saving ones (get decent ones that actually allow you to see) (landlord was a stingy uker) 

I'm running a 150watt heat light 24/7 at full power don't wanna know how much it's using.

How much was your bill if you don't mind me asking ? 
I got a $500 one for 2 people....
Wasn't to happy


----------



## wokka (Jun 14, 2012)

StimiLove said:


> This time last year i did not own reptiles. This year i have 3 ceramic heat emiters running 24-7 and 2 UV lights running in the day.
> My bill has doubled compared to this time last year.
> Do ceramic heat globes suck THAT much power up!?!?!!?
> I only have 3!


That does sound like a lot of wasted heat. If the ceramics are 150 watt the they are using about 3.5kw a day each so with your UV you would be chewing 11KW a day which will soon cost you $4 a day. I use about that much power to heat a few hundred snakes with heat matts. I heat the snakes ,not the air , which is much more efficient.


----------



## StimiLove (Jun 14, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Been using the oven, dishwasher, dryer, tv, microwave, washing machine etc more? Maybe Lucy is old enough watch tv now and such...



seriously - nothing has changed. Routine is as normal with dish washers ets. TV would be on less if anything. No air con or heaters running, i never leave anything on standby and turn all power mains off at night, except for the fridge. And the price only went up 1 cent per unit. 

So if you all think its a bit much just for 3 heat globes, i might have to call the power people and ask them to re-read the metre.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 14, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> I'm running a 150watt heat light 24/7 at full power don't wanna know how much it's using.




Around $300 a year depending on what your kw rate is.


----------



## Snowman (Jun 14, 2012)

nah I've got a theatre room with a projector and a 100" screen framed on the wall. It's only 720p but still good for movies.
Current tv is a LCD sony bravia from like 5 years ago. The ones with the glass frame. IT's only a 48" but I dont watch it that much. I watch mainly DL tv in the theatre room.


----------



## Marzzy (Jun 14, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> Around $300 a year depending on what your kw rate is.



Wow think I might sell and get another snake so much easier to heat with a Matt.


----------



## rvcasa (Jun 14, 2012)

Defective said:


> change to globes and have heat mats for summer....75watt globes and a 7watt heat mat...



My 75w globe on my snake, keeps blowing up and so does the 50w on the skink's!
I was thinking switching to ceramics, until now...
Do they really suck up that much electricity?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StimiLove (Jun 14, 2012)

My bill was $150 this time last year. This year its $330.
i run 
2 x 100 watt heat globes
1 x 150 watt heat globe 
1 x 125 watt MVB in the day only
1 x 26 watt UVA/UVB globe in the day only
1 x heat mat (dont know wattage, but its very small for a stimi in a click clack).
1 x 15 watt heat cord 

the bill sain i use 21 untits a day on average @ $5 a day.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 14, 2012)

Electricity prices have been going up.


----------



## StimiLove (Jun 14, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> Electricity prices have been going up.



its only gone up 1 cent a unit. Not enough to double my bill.


----------



## rockethead (Jun 14, 2012)

i use 
150 watt ceramic heat light 24/7
1x 7m heat cord i think it's 50 watt 24/7
3 heat matts 24/7
3x uv lights 15 watts
only pay $4 a day not that bad just think if you had no electricity at all & you had to go & buy bags of ice to keep your food cold plus no tv no aussie pythons etc what would we do


----------



## Snowman (Jun 14, 2012)

Ours have doubled too stimilove. It's just WA. We only have one supplier to choose from. So no competition to help keep competitive prices.


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jun 14, 2012)

Electricity prices in Canberra have gone up 18% and will double again in 12 months. Tha ts probably the biggest reason as all providers a.re putting up prices


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LilMissSnakey (Jun 14, 2012)

Make sure your meter reading was correct, I had a doubled billed 6 months ago because the power man refused to check the box in the backyard (too much effort to get through the gate apparently!) and he guestimated my power usage... my next 2 bills and interstate transfer costs ended up being free =D


----------



## Marzzy (Jun 14, 2012)

Need a bicycle hooked up to a generator to power my house. Or a massive rat wheel to generator. 

It's a good idea just need to iron out the kinks.

I seen on tv acouple of weeks ago 2 men were growing a massive amount of pot and they had these boxes that stop the power usage going sky high ??? How do they work ?


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 14, 2012)

StimiLove said:


> My bill was $150 this time last year. This year its $330.
> i run
> 2 x 100 watt heat globes
> 1 x 150 watt heat globe
> ...



You are using about 10.9kwh a day so half of your usage. Think about not using night time heat, using thermostats, or ditching the energy hungry heat globes and ceramics.


----------



## StimiLove (Jun 14, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> You are using about 10.9kwh a day so half of your usage. Think about not using night time heat, using thermostats, or ditching the energy hungry heat globes and ceramics.



I use thermostats on all my heating for safety reasons. Its really cold right now and i have a very young dragon that needs night time heat. Thinking maybe some heat mats for the snakes are the way to go and leave the hungry heat lamp for the one dragon. 
I have 2 more snakes coming up soon so might even heat mat/cord them too.


----------



## -Peter (Jun 14, 2012)

Check your usage against the usage same time last year. My power bill here in Sydney has almost doubled. Using the same amount of energy.:evil:


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 15, 2012)

StimiLove said:


> seriously - nothing has changed. Routine is as normal with dish washers ets. TV would be on less if anything. No air con or heaters running, i never leave anything on standby and turn all power mains off at night, except for the fridge. And the price only went up 1 cent per unit.
> 
> So if you all think its a bit much just for 3 heat globes, i might have to call the power people and ask them to re-read the metre.



Bugga.... thats why you'll often read heat related posts and I say heat pads or cords (20w ish) are cheaper to run than emitters & heatlamps. If an emitter is 150w..... it uses 150w per hour.... if you have a heatmat that uses only 20-25w per hour (on thermostat) it is a heck of a lot cheaper to run (so you can afford to buy more reptiles) :lol:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 15, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> Around $300 a year depending on what your kw rate is.



Didnt wokka just say they cost $4 a day to run?


----------



## wokka (Jun 15, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Didnt wokka just say they cost $4 a day to run?


That was for 3 x 150 watt plus the uvs. As previously explained: a 150 watt heater uses 150 watts of power each hour x 24 hours =3600 watts /1000 =3.4 kilowatts. If you look at you electricity bill you will find the cost per kilowatt which is normally about 30 cents now, but will be say 60 cents within 10 years. So now it costs 3.4 x $0.25 per day to run a 150 watt globe = $1.02 per day

To minimise costs you need to heat efficiently,only when you need to, and only heat the snake not the whole environment.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 15, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Didnt wokka just say they cost $4 a day to run?



Yes, we were quoting two seperate people and two different power usages. 

Your kwh rate also has a big impact and if you are on peak/off peak or flat rate. I think I'm paying 22 or 23 cents but if you are up at 30cents a kwh you will be paying 30% more.


----------



## wokka (Jun 15, 2012)

Irrespective of the price of electricity it is sensible not to waste it. Electricity comes at considerable cost to the environment, so the less we use the slower we destroy the environment by producing electricity to waste.
I live in the Hunter Valley and see the direct environmental damage of huge holes in the ground where coal and native bush once was. There is also the less direct cost of the communities and businesses which are destroyed as the mighty coal machine takes any available rescources to keep it rolling along!


----------



## Manda1032 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have 6 heat lamps a heat cord and heat mat on 24-7 and 3 basking and uv on during the day. In winter the power bill is $600 to $700 dollars (the humans get no heat) thats with 4 adults now so every other appliance works harder too. I keep the reptile room at a constant temp by using heavy curtains, floor coverings and blocking under the door with a towel to try and trap the heat they create in there. And on really cold days you live in there with them! Going there now bye!


----------



## Snowman (Jun 15, 2012)

wokka said:


> Irrespective of the price of electricity it is sensible not to waste it. Electricity comes at considerable cost to the environment, so the less we use the slower we destroy the environment by producing electricity to waste.
> I live in the Hunter Valley and see the direct environmental damage of huge holes in the ground where coal and native bush once was. There is also the less direct cost of the communities and businesses which are destroyed as the mighty coal machine takes any available rescources to keep it rolling along!



Your kidding yourself if you think a few lights and heaters will make a difference to the environment. It would be like trying to empty the ocean one bucket at a time. The problem is industry. High rise offices running thousands of lights, heating and cooling, lifts, escalators, etc. Street lighting, shop fronts, trains and trams, the amount of power to heat or cool your local shopping centre is massive! then there's manufacturing with massive motors, AC, conveyors, power tools, industrial ovens, etc etc.. People always bring it back to domestic responsibility, but really this doesnt even account for 25% of power usage. Same with water... Any difference the domestic sector makes is gobbled up by industry. To make a difference we need to target the big energy users.

But Les, you should be happy with a $300 power bill! It's quite a modest bill for Perth in 2012.


----------



## Marzzy (Jun 15, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Your kidding yourself if you think a few lights and heaters will make a difference to the environment. It would be like trying to empty the ocean one bucket at a time. The problem is industry. High rise offices running thousands of lights, heating and cooling, lifts, escalators, etc. Street lighting, shop fronts, trains and trams, the amount of power to heat or cool your local shopping centre is massive! then there's manufacturing with massive motors, AC, conveyors, power tools, industrial ovens, etc etc.. People always bring it back to domestic responsibility, but really this doesnt even account for 25% of power usage. Same with water... Any difference the domestic sector makes is gobbled up by industry. To make a difference we need to target the big energy users.



+1


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 15, 2012)

As Wokka says, using those devices (ceramics, globes) is about the most wasteful, inefficient and expensive way to heat your reptiles (lizards other than geckos excepted - they need light). Heat mats or heat cords are way more efficient, and give the snakes something warm to lie on, so you get a direct transmission of warmth from source to the animal with very little loss to the air before the animal absorbs the heat it needs. They also indirectly increase the ambient air temperature in the enclosure as a side benefit, rather than heating the air from which the snake has to then absorb warmth. This is very wasteful.

Jamie


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 15, 2012)

Its just the government forerer increasing power prices and the companies that continue to over charge us and rip us off


----------



## Snowman (Jun 15, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> As Wokka says, using those devices (ceramics, globes) is about the most wasteful, inefficient and expensive way to heat your reptiles (lizards other than geckos excepted - they need light). Heat mats or heat cords are way more efficient, and give the snakes something warm to lie on, so you get a direct transmission of warmth from source to the animal with very little loss to the air before the animal absorbs the heat it needs. They also indirectly increase the ambient air temperature in the enclosure as a side benefit, rather than heating the air from which the snake has to then absorb warmth. This is very wasteful.
> 
> Jamie



Jamie did you ever have any problems with impaction from belly heat (cord, mats) with your imbricata? A vet at murdoch uni said every case of impaction she had the snake had been using belly heat. Yet she never gets stimi's womas or BHP's with the same problem. I like to heat my imbricata from above and I use ceramics mostly. Any thoughts on this? 
Also if feeding through winter is it okay to just have a tile that is 32°c degrees even if the rest of the enclosure is 15°C. I do this with my stimi's but they go off food anyway when it gets cold. Where as my carpets will eat even if it's cold (I havent let their enclosures get as cold if I'm still feeding them as I worry that they wont have enough heat to digest).


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jun 15, 2012)

what kind of dragon is it? i dont heat any of mine overnight now, i have central beardies. the only overnight heat i use is for hatchies, and only for the first week max, even that is only a 20w heat mat. then it's 12 hrs on 12hrs off for heat and uv. also try lowering the wattage of heat bulbs used. i have dropped down to 40w spotlight globes , focussed onto dark rocks or slate tiles. gets a good 40+ basking spot,keeps a warm end, and the rest of the enclosure is just ambient room temp. my womas only have 25w heat cord under slate tile and that is 12on 12off for winter, the biggest bulb i have is just a 75w ceramic, used to heat a 4x4x2 enclosure, i have found anything higher is just overkill. temps here have been pretty cold, and all my juvie dragons are still growing fine, eating well. my juvie pythons are are eating well . 



StimiLove said:


> I use thermostats on all my heating for safety reasons. Its really cold right now and i have a very young dragon that needs night time heat. Thinking maybe some heat mats for the snakes are the way to go and leave the hungry heat lamp for the one dragon.
> I have 2 more snakes coming up soon so might even heat mat/cord them too.


----------



## Sinners121 (Jun 15, 2012)

i dont heat my beardies over night and they are the same species as yours! they dont need it! at least the pogona minor in w.a dont!!


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jun 15, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> Tumbleweed- I have noticed your really positive comments are doing well with the whole making friends thing.....



I didn't join the forum to make "friends" and I definitely didn't join to do a breakdown of someone's power bill, especially when there are numerous energy calculators as well as all the information on your bill. A little bit of initiative goes a long way.


----------



## wokka (Jun 15, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Your kidding yourself if you think a few lights and heaters will make a difference to the environment. It would be like trying to empty the ocean one bucket at a time. The problem is industry. High rise offices running thousands of lights, heating and cooling, lifts, escalators, etc. Street lighting, shop fronts, trains and trams, the amount of power to heat or cool your local shopping centre is massive! then there's manufacturing with massive motors, AC, conveyors, power tools, industrial ovens, etc etc.. People always bring it back to domestic responsibility, but really this doesnt even account for 25% of power usage. Same with water... Any difference the domestic sector makes is gobbled up by industry. To make a difference we need to target the big energy users.
> 
> .


I think the problem is that people dont link power usage with environmental damage. Generally the short term benefits of dollars to the "lucky" few who mine the coal is considerred rather than the long term damage which often lasts forever and effects the whole nation. A handfull of miner get big bucks whilst the rest of the community are left with the long term legacy.Education starts at home and hpefully that will flow on to industrial users.Its a shame that users only consider efficency when the dollar value of power increases.


----------



## Kc_read (Jun 15, 2012)

TumbleWeed said:


> I didn't join the forum to make "friends" and I definitely didn't join to do a breakdown of someone's power bill, especially when there are numerous energy calculators as well as all the information on your bill. A little bit of initiative goes a long way.



Tumbleweed you dont have to read the thread so if your not interested in making friends why read topics that you have no interest in, its the chit chat section for a reason so people can talk about whatever they want hence why alot of people have decided to chat, this is also a way for people to help others in a topic that does affect other keepers. In time you'll probably be one of those many people that arent givin any thought and probably get banned for inciting arguments and not getting along with other members


----------



## Manda1032 (Jun 15, 2012)

Play nice kids


----------



## jack (Jun 15, 2012)

electricity is the rolls royce of energy, you should expect to pay dearly for the privileges it brings... 
an easy thing to say i admit, when i am yet to see a bill crack $300 (getting close though).

i agree with wokka's sentiments


----------



## Snowman (Jun 15, 2012)

wokka said:


> I think the problem is that people dont link power usage with environmental damage. Generally the short term benefits of dollars to the "lucky" few who mine the coal is considerred rather than the long term damage which often lasts forever and effects the whole nation. A handfull of miner get big bucks whilst the rest of the community are left with the long term legacy.Education starts at home and hpefully that will flow on to industrial users.Its a shame that users only consider efficency when the dollar value of power increases.


Industry is well aware of their use and the consequences They don't lack education it's just that they are driven by greed. You will sooner hold back the tide than stop industry. A lot of generators and turbines chew the same amount of fuel regardless of how much current is being drawn. I'm not sure if the amount of coal used is proportional to the amount of power being consumed at anyone time. Or if it simply pumps out 33kv all the time. In which case using less electricity won't stop the amount of coal being burnt. Unless they can reduce the number of turbines.

I know the gas turbines use the same amount of gas regardless.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 15, 2012)

dam you guys are lucky! 300$  We are up too 900$ monthly =( managed to get it down from 1400$ Larger family though 4 People and a fish room. 

I find insulation is a must of anything that has to be heated if your living down in Melbourne or Sydney etc. Wood and glass are poor insulators so you are heating the air constantly and its running out of the enclosure instantly almost. If you have a good insulated room the heat will hold better depending on the size, My room sits on 26C with 2 hours of heating from a R/C unit daily which costs 22C for the 2 hours. 

I am going to try and add eps foam around my snake enclosure and see if this helps it should work a bit but the glass doors are a huge heat loss.

As for heat mats are they really much cheaper? I may have to invest in some. I under stand you heat half the enclosure with the mat which is like a heat rock? Correct? but are these units running 24.7 or do they stop once they reach the set C? the only one I have seen just plugged right into the power point which made me believe they run 24.7 where as the globes only come on when required.


----------



## StimiLove (Jun 15, 2012)

TumbleWeed said:


> I didn't join the forum to make "friends" and I definitely didn't join to do a breakdown of someone's power bill, especially when there are numerous energy calculators as well as all the information on your bill. A little bit of initiative goes a long way.



then dont bother wasting my or anyone elses time by posting pathec comments. This is a forum for people to help one another, not shoot down because you happen to know how everthing in the world works. Grow up and dont reply to this thread!


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 15, 2012)

my spa and beer fridge draw way more power than our animals enclosures ,so instead of selling the pets we put solar panels up when the government was silly and giving away 66 cents per Kw ,with 2 kids 5 enclosures and the rest our bills were $0 for a few years but they are getting towards $100 a quarter now


----------



## StimiLove (Jun 15, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> what kind of dragon is it? i dont heat any of mine overnight now, i have central beardies. the only overnight heat i use is for hatchies, and only for the first week max, even that is only a 20w heat mat. then it's 12 hrs on 12hrs off for heat and uv. also try lowering the wattage of heat bulbs used. i have dropped down to 40w spotlight globes , focussed onto dark rocks or slate tiles. gets a good 40+ basking spot,keeps a warm end, and the rest of the enclosure is just ambient room temp. my womas only have 25w heat cord under slate tile and that is 12on 12off for winter, the biggest bulb i have is just a 75w ceramic, used to heat a 4x4x2 enclosure, i have found anything higher is just overkill. temps here have been pretty cold, and all my juvie dragons are still growing fine, eating well. my juvie pythons are are eating well .



I had 2 pagona minor minors. One died not long ago and i beleive it was from too lower temperatures. I now have one left, and since i have increased her temp 24-7, she is feeding much better and growing very fast. She's only about 5 months old, so i know she wont need that sort of heat 24-7 when she is older. I will turn her equipment off at nights when she is a little older 



borntobnude said:


> my spa and beer fridge draw way more power than our animals enclosures ,so instead of selling the pets we put solar panels up when the government was silly and giving away 66 cents per Kw ,with 2 kids 5 enclosures and the rest our bills were $0 for a few years but they are getting towards $100 a quarter now



yeah i hear the price they give to you per unit is getting smaller. I looked into getting solar panels, but by the time you spend the thousands on them, it takes a lifetime to make the money back. You would of got your panels at the best time and at least had a few years with the $0 bills


----------



## Skelhorn (Jun 15, 2012)

couldn't be bothered to check all the posts but my wife and I got that climate smart (QLD initiative) to come to our house and they put in a electricity reader. amazing device. My 150watt heat lamp uses SH*&. no where near double electricity, so there is obviously an issue somewhere else. I would ask the electricity company you are with to have someone come and check the meter-its like $10 and will give you further peace of mind that there are no leaks or whatever!


----------



## Jungletrans (Jun 15, 2012)

We keep the gas central heating on all the time , 20 c days and 18c nites for the whole house . the snake heating is off at nite , show me anywhere in Aus where it is 32c at nite . It takes all nite to drop to 18c anyway . The cages dont need as much heat in a warm room . we pay $550av but the includes the Plasma , dishwasher ,fridge , freezer , washing mach etc etc .


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jun 20, 2012)

I use 4 x 25w heat cords, and 4 x 11w heat mats (I think 11w). The heat cords rarely run at full power, and the heat mats probably don't either. But in winter I expect a 5-10% increase in my bill, as they will run at full bore during the coldest parts of the day (night and early morning). The idea is to keep the ambient temps at 20-27 degrees and hot end temps at 32-36 degrees regardless of season. The lowest ambient temp I recorded was 18.5 degrees thus far, and that was last night.


----------



## davobmx (Jun 20, 2012)

Too many thing to read so just in case:

Buy higher watt globes and Set your thermos high 36-38, place the probe right near your basking/warm spot.
This way it will spend a lot of time off usually only on from the Arvo til early morning if your insulation is good.


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah we just got the first power bill since I've gotten set up... I owe mum and dad an extra $100 on top of my rent, and thats just for 2 months


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jun 21, 2012)

StimiLove said:


> then dont bother wasting my or anyone elses time by posting pathec comments. This is a forum for people to help one another, not shoot down because you happen to know how everthing in the world works. Grow up and dont reply to this thread!


"Pathec"?
Let's just look at this for a moment. You clearly state that you haven't added any new appliances apart from reptile heating. Wouldn't that then give you an answer to your overly redundant question?
Synergy - Energy calculator
took me the whole 15 seconds to find.


----------



## killimike (Jun 21, 2012)

Cost of the same amount of power usage just gets higher and higher, every year


----------



## mungus (Jun 21, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> Yeah we just got the first power bill since I've gotten set up... I owe mum and dad an extra $100 on top of my rent, and thats just for 2 months


so thats approx $50 a month or $1.65 per day..........Dogs and cats cost more than that to run every day !!Women cost slightly more to run per day...........lol


----------



## wokka (Jun 21, 2012)

mungus said:


> so thats approx $50 a month or $1.65 per day..........Dogs and cats cost more than that to run every day !!Women cost slightly more to run per day...........lol


so thats about 5-6 kilowatts a day or about 250 watts 24/7.


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 21, 2012)

Haven't had a power bill for 3 years. With 20 solar panels on the roof they will have paid for themselves in another year.
Our power bills used to be about $2400 per year.


----------



## nonamesleft (Jun 22, 2012)

Do you ceramic lamps need to be on 24/7?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 23, 2012)

StimiLove said:


> My bill was $150 this time last year. This year its $330.
> i run
> 2 x 100 watt heat globes
> 1 x 150 watt heat globe
> ...


 
A bit late, but here is comparison of what your appliances are actually costing to run, assuming the heat mat is 7W...

Synergy bills on a 60 day period. The above appliances would cost you $140.93 to run.
That is using nearly 11 units per day at an average of $2.35 a day.
That is based on the current cost of 21.87c per unit for Perth residential. 
As best I can ascertain it is due to go up to 24.89 on 1 July.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 23, 2012)

I done up a spread sheet so I could see where my biggest running costs are.
Per day it cost me approx $1.95 for all my animals (14 geckos,2 frogs and 2 EWD) and insects also.
I have been looking into LED lighting to replace some fluorescents I use only for day/night cycle.


----------



## eipper (Jun 23, 2012)

We have a quarterly bill around 1500. We have 13 panels being installed Friday hopefully it will help

Cheers
scott


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jun 23, 2012)

StimiLove said:


> what part of "DON'T REPLY" do you not get? no one wants to hear your rubbish. Get a life moron and go and fight with your own kind. Clealy you have social issues and have no people skills. This forum is full of people so learn fast, buddy!


While I may or may not lack "social skills" I can certainly use a calculator in conjunction with my electricity bill to figure out the running cost of an appliance without needing to spam a reptile forum about it........unlike some.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 23, 2012)

i sometimes wonder how many of your 75 post thats you have to date are similar to this one tumbleweed , you do seem to enjoy picking at the small things , why?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Tumbleweed, simply because something is easy or obvious to you, does not mean it is or should be easy or obvious to someone else. People vary. It is better to say nothing than to provide an answer that is arrogant or haughty, indicating that the recipient is in someway inferior for having asked. Just remember that some of us struggle with what other find easy.

Blue


----------



## StimiLove (Jun 23, 2012)

TumbleWeed said:


> While I may or may not lack "social skills" I can certainly use a calculator in conjunction with my electricity bill to figure out the running cost of an appliance without needing to spam a reptile forum about it........unlike some.



no people skills and dumb. can't be bothered arguing with a tool like you.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 23, 2012)

-Peter said:


> Check your usage against the usage same time last year. My power bill here in Sydney has almost doubled. Using the same amount of energy.:evil:


Same here, I'm well pissed off with all the so called percentage rises, when In actual fact they've been upping the bills steadily for the last couple of years............Its a joke, and allowed to continue, if this was happening in the Uk, on a similar unexplained level, the gas companies offices would be burned down....


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jun 24, 2012)

StimiLove said:


> no people skills and dumb. can't be bothered arguing with a tool like you.





StimiLove said:


> the thing is, i am not running anything different in the house (appart from the reptiles) since last year. No new TV's, heating etc etc...nothing in my life has changed - except for the heat lamps. So i can't pin point it to anything else.
> I know they chew power, but i didn't think 3 globes would make such an impact.



And I'm the "dumb" one.
If you haven't added any new appliances other than reptile heating wouldn't it be safe to assume that it is the cause of the added cost?


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 24, 2012)

TumbleWeed said:


> If you haven't added any new appliances other than reptile heating wouldn't it be safe to assume that it is the cause of the added cost?


nope with the prices of electricity going up id blame the government and the electrical companies , you know what happens when you "assume" things don't you tumbleweed , it makes you an a$$ , although something makes me think that thats what you strive to be in life


----------



## Snowman (Jun 24, 2012)

Haha agree with the above


----------



## StimiLove (Jun 24, 2012)

i'm not the only one then that can spot a tool a mile away


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 24, 2012)

*TumbleWeed*,
Perhaps you missed the point of my earlier post. It isn't about the information you provide. It is the manner in which it is provided that people take exception to. "Dumb" is more about being a social retard than lacking in intellectual ability. Mind you, when you offer a 15 second solution like the "Synergy Energy Calculator, a particularly complex and lengthy program for doing complete residential energy audits, as a solution for determining the power consumption and costs of 7 items, you do leave yourself open to criticism. 

I think I explained clearly enough what is required if you want a more positive response from other users. It is now up to you. Keep doing what you have been doing and you will keep getting the responses you have been getting. 

Blue


----------



## Flexxx (Jun 24, 2012)

My power bill has gone up as well, still not too high to worry as i have a cast iorn fire place witch heats my house and i cook most meals with gas so i save there. As im siting here with my lady watching my womas exploring there enclosure it dosnt seem to matter so much.


----------



## mje772003 (Jun 26, 2012)

I used to work for an energy company here in QLD and gave the same advice like what has been said here like the light bulbs etc also have done the climate smart offer here in Brisbane too. One thing I would say is anything that heats is going to draw more power than other appliances eg only boil enough water for what you need in the kitchen use the dishwasher when it's full, try to avoid using electric clothes dryers and air con at temps that make it work harder to maintain the temps.
i have also stopped washing clothes in hot or warm water and use cold water washes only. Hope that gives you some other ideas


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jun 26, 2012)

many of us old arabs, when washing-up only a few items,whether or not hot water is needed, use a 4 litre ice-cream container, pl;aced in the sink, no water in the sink...saves heaps on both water and elect............................................only 4 more nights ,till LE TOUR


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 26, 2012)

StimiLove said:


> This time last year i did not own reptiles. This year i have 3 ceramic heat emiters running 24-7 and 2 UV lights running in the day.
> My bill has doubled compared to this time last year.
> Do ceramic heat globes suck THAT much power up!?!?!!?
> I only have 3!


100w lamp costs 25 cents per day to run


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jun 27, 2012)

An external solar powered herp room would be the go!


----------



## Vincey (Jun 27, 2012)

TumbleWeed said:


> "Pathec"?
> Let's just look at this for a moment. You clearly state that you haven't added any new appliances apart from reptile heating. Wouldn't that then give you an answer to your overly redundant question?
> Synergy - Energy calculator
> took me the whole 15 seconds to find.



You know perfectly well it was "pathetic" and the fact you point out her error just reinforces the point. 
Oh boy people like you are a ball of fun! 
Hey buddy, want to tell me all about nucleotides and how they work? Or are you a dumb? Because I know I could find it in 15 seconds on google. 
Bahah. Have some tea.


----------



## baxtor (Jun 27, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> 100w lamp costs 25 cents per day to run



100w X 24 hours = 2.4 KWH @ about 25 cents per KWH = closer to 60 cents per day.


----------

